# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes >  [Conception] Ajouter des "0" devant un nombre

## xender

Bonjour,

Voici la structure de ma base :


```

```


Aperu d'un exemple de num_commande : 01001400-ACCD-000001
"01001400" correspond  la cl "donneur_ordre"
"AC" correspond  la cl "motif_commande"
"CD" correspond  la cl "service" 
"000001" correspond  un numro unique de commande qui est incrment  chaque enregistrement.


je voudrais savoir comment gnrer le numro unique de commande qui doit avoir une longueur de 6 caractres maxi ? (avec les zros)

merci pour votre aide
xender

----------


## Amara

Le plus simple je pense c'est d'avoir un champ auto-incrment (id_commande ?) que tu prends comme rfrence pour construire ta chane (o tu pourras ajouter des zros sans problme).

----------


## xender

okay mais comment je fais pour construire ma chaine?  ::roll::

----------


## Amara

Un truc dans ce genre l peut-tre :


```

```

C'est une ide hein j'ai pas test mais bon...

----------


## xender

super merci!!

comment je fais pour savoir le dernier id?
quel requte sql?

merci pour ton aide  ::D:

----------


## Amara

Dis-donc il faut rflchir un peu aussi.

SELECT id_commande FROM commande ORDER BY id_commande DESC

Et tu regardes le premier rsultat, tu l'incrmentes et aprs tu fais le code prcdent ou un truc qui ressemble.

----------


## Bidouille

sprintf permet de faire cela. Fais une recherche sur le forum, ce sujet a t abord au moins 50 fois.

----------


## xender

super merci j'ai trouv une solution :



```

```

merci encore pour votre aide !
A+
Xender

----------


## GregPeck

Sinon il y a la fonction str_pad qui est l pour a: http://fr2.php.net/manual/fr/function.str-pad.php

----------


## xender

a ba voil encore mieux !!!

super merci beaucoup

----------


## LegGohan

> Sinon il y a la fonction str_pad qui est l pour a: http://fr2.php.net/manual/fr/function.str-pad.php


Gnial, apres une recherche c'est exactement ce qu'il me faut. J'ai donc 

```
str_pad($valeur+1, 2, '0', STR_PAD_LEFT)
```

qui me transforme 2 en 02  ::ccool::

----------


## grunk

Sinon simplement ajouter l'option ZEROFILL au champs concern et mysql va s'occuper de tout tout seul : 

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/...ric-types.html

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5...ofill-in-mysql

----------

